# Help! Redrock rd in blackwater



## Pcola deer guy (Feb 9, 2016)

To the person who found my six point on Red Rock this morning and finish cleaning it and cut the horns off and took them as if it were your own, I would really like my meat and horns back please this is the only deer I have killed all year and it would mean a lot for me to have it back.


----------



## Linkovich (Oct 24, 2007)

Huh? So did you take a picture of it then leave it??


----------



## Pcola deer guy (Feb 9, 2016)

I started cleaning it at my hunt club, but had to leave to get a friend in Holt. I put it on the tailgate and figured it would be fine but when I got there I discovered it has fallen out. I backtracked and in the course of 15 minutes somebody had come along and finish cleaning it, took all the meat and cut the horns leaving the carcass on the side of the road. I passed a white Chevy truck do very well could have been the guy who did it but I don't know


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

Wow!!


----------



## Sunshine17 (Dec 11, 2009)

So, it fell out of the back of your truck while you were driving down the road to pick up your friend in Holt?


----------



## Pcola deer guy (Feb 9, 2016)

Maybe this person to finish it off was only trying to keep it from spoiling, so I want to extend the benefit of the doubt, however I would really like the meat and horns back please


----------



## chaddd (Jul 27, 2010)

That's a new one


----------



## Pcola deer guy (Feb 9, 2016)

It fell off my tailgate on Red Rock Road, between Paulk Road and JD Peden. I guess I should have known better to put it on the tailgate but I thought it would be fine. I'm embarrassed about it but I will suck up my pride if by any means I can get back my deer. I have a lot more pictures it, including pictures of me posing with it as well but I don't want to post those.


----------



## curdogman (Oct 12, 2007)

That's a new one, I believe I would have had my tailgate up.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Haha shoulda closed the tailgate. I always get a kick out of people driving around with deer on their tailgate. Most of the time they make the lap around Pic N Sav and the gas station in Baker till the deer is so stiff it could stand up on its own.


----------



## chaddd (Jul 27, 2010)

Pcola deer guy said:


> It fell off my tailgate on Red Rock Road, between Paulk Road and JD Peden. I guess I should have known better to put it on the tailgate but I thought it would be fine. I'm embarrassed about it but I will suck up my pride if by any means I can get back my deer. I have a lot more pictures it, including pictures of me posing with it as well but I don't want to post those.


I definitely wouldn't post the one with you posing with it!


----------



## Kenton (Nov 16, 2007)

So you lost your own deer due to a stupid mistake and you expect someone to return a wild animals meat that they found on the side of a public road....back to you? Good LUCK!


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

:wallbash::wallbash:


----------



## Pcola deer guy (Feb 9, 2016)

Thanks for all the jokes fellas. Karma is alive and well...... I took a long shot by hoping the person who did this would see the post and then make an effort to do right. I've already beat myself up over it; I don't need any negative feedback please.


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

Maybe Spoony had his son practice on it.


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

Pcola deer guy said:


> Thanks for all the jokes fellas. Karma is alive and well...... I took a long shot by hoping the person who did this would see the post and then make an effort to do right. I've already beat myself up over it; I don't need any negative feedback please.


GMAFB....


----------



## MaxxT (May 9, 2015)

now this is a wild one, just posting so I can see the elation when they return your venison and antlers.


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

Its not funny bud... but its funny as hell... good one to tell over some cold ones....


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

We all make mistakes (and learn from them) and hindsight is 20/20.
Hmmm, I was gonna say the guy probably thought it was a deer that got shot, ran, and the shooter couldn't find him.
But if you had already started skinning him, he probably didn't know what the heck to think. You don't see many half-skint deer on the side of the road.
Maybe he will be a good guy, see this and return your deer.
I don't know how far along you had gotten in your cleaning but 15 minutes is pretty dang fast to clean a deer and cut off the horns.
Good luck. Hopefully somebody will step forward.


----------



## Pcola deer guy (Feb 9, 2016)

Thanks Welldoya.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

I don't know what to say... but... roll damn tide.


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

Personally, if I saw a half cleaned whole deer on the side of the road I'd think it was dumped. Never would it cross my mind that someone would have lost it mid-cleaning. I would be very perplexed, but I'd get that meat too.


----------



## kdawg.84 (Oct 8, 2007)

The fact that they cleaned it there makes me think they thought you might come back thru looking for it.They prolly cleaned it and said hell, if he ain't came back by now he prolly ain't gonna. A true deer bandit like myself would have loaded it up and hauled tail.You don't have anyone to be mad at but yourself. It still sucks but what can ya do.


----------



## my3nme (Oct 9, 2007)

Let me know if you start carrying a yeti around. I would prefer one of the big ones


----------



## jonscott8 (Jan 18, 2015)

chaddd said:


> I definitely wouldn't post the one with you posing with it!


Don't listen to this guy, put it out there, what's the worst that could happen.


----------



## Pcola deer guy (Feb 9, 2016)

Thanks ya'll. Now I'm laughing about it. Live and learn, live and learn. Tomorrow is a brand new day.


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

Tom, Tom, Tom....it wasn't me, but if it was, I would most definitely return it to you. Actually, I don't need deer meat bad enough to to collect a half cleaned one on the side of the road.


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

How far along were you with the cleaning? I'm just trying to picture what state the deer was in that this guy thought it would be ok to pick up a deer off the side of the road and take it home to eat.
If he took the time to clean it right there, he obviously wasn't trying to hide anything.


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

Sent from the tree stand....


----------



## 706Z (Mar 30, 2011)

Wow,.....u might as well of thrown a bag of money in the road. Most of them scabs around RR would rob little old lady's of their SS checks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## auburn17 (Oct 29, 2008)

Pcola deer guy said:


> I started cleaning it at my hunt club, but had to leave to get a friend in Holt. I put it on the tailgate and figured it would be fine but when I got there I discovered it has fallen out. I backtracked and in the course of 15 minutes somebody had come along and finish cleaning it, took all the meat and cut the horns leaving the carcass on the side of the road. I passed a white Chevy truck do very well could have been the guy who did it but I don't know


So u have a hunting club there, where you started cleaning it, but thought it would be better do take it for a ride down a dirt? road halfway skinned with the tailgate down?

I'm just curios why you wouldn't have left it at the camp?


----------



## skullmount1988 (Dec 13, 2010)

It's better to strap em to the hood of the truck that way you know when they fall off!


----------



## auburn17 (Oct 29, 2008)

skullmount1988 said:


> It's better to strap em to the hood of the truck that way you know when they fall off!


 Do that when they are half cleaned an you wont even need to cook it when you get home.


----------



## skullmount1988 (Dec 13, 2010)

auburn17 said:


> Do that when they are half cleaned an you wont even need to cook it when you get home.


Well there you have it. It's a win win situation!


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

Dang, I sure am glad I don't do bone headed things...nope, can't think of a single instance....:whistling:


----------



## Pcola deer guy (Feb 9, 2016)

Haha. Thanks boys. Feeling better now


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

jspooney said:


> Tom, Tom, Tom....it wasn't me, but if it was, I would most definitely return it to you. Actually, I don't need deer meat bad enough to to collect a half cleaned one on the side of the road.


Actually Jeff, if it were you, I know you would return the Meat and the Antlers. I was going to post that information as well. But decided you would chime in and confirm accordingly.

I also know you would probably charge a $20 cleaning Deer fee. Haha.


----------



## delta dooler (Mar 6, 2008)

Maybe should change screen name to "Pcola NO deer guy"!


----------



## BLACKWATER_BOUNTY (May 9, 2012)

Well I'll be damned... smh


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Only issue I would have is you telling the person to make it right. If I was riding down the road and saw a nice little buck laying in the road, I'd stop fer it. Now depending on how much you had already gotten into cleaning it, would make it whether I took the whole deer or just cut the head off fer my horny tree...

Oh well, sorry bout you loosing the buck...but you should have left it at your club or closed the tailgate...Live and learn


----------



## Brandon_SPC (Nov 2, 2013)

I'm laughing my ass off at this, sorry but it is funny. If I found a cleaned deer laying on the side of the road I would pick it up to. I don't know how many does, and bucks I have seen in BW with just the back straps cut out. So I would've took it..... "What hunter field dresses and deer then leaves it" would be my thought....

The one that got away..... after it was dead lol Dang deer are tuff lol


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

Sent from the tree stand....


----------



## Buckchaser (Jan 28, 2014)

Lol


----------



## skullmount1988 (Dec 13, 2010)

You were really COOL riding around with that buck deer on your tailgate....but now not so much


----------



## bcbz71 (Dec 22, 2008)

Easily the hunting thread of the year....I'm waiting for Espo to say "gotcha".


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

I leave them on my tailgate for the ride home. BUT I use a ratchet strap to keep them there. Keeps the blood off all my crap. 

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

Are you sure you aren't just messing with us? Honestly, this just doesn't add up.
This is flat out weird. 
Note to self: stay off Red Rock Road. People there take road kill home.


----------



## bcbz71 (Dec 22, 2008)

......


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

bcbz71 said:


> Easily the hunting thread of the year....I'm waiting for Espo to say "gotcha".






Sent from the tree stand....


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

Splittine said:


> Haha shoulda closed the tailgate. I always get a kick out of people driving around with deer on their tailgate. Most of the time they make the lap around Pic N Sav and the gas station in Baker till the deer is so stiff it could stand up on its own.


Now that Mickeys is closed!

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

Pcola deer guy said:


> Thanks for all the jokes fellas. Karma is alive and well...... I took a long shot by hoping the person who did this would see the post and then make an effort to do right. I've already beat myself up over it; I don't need any negative feedback please.


Please don't get upset but I have to know. Are you a kid, 22,23 or so?

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

So to clarify...just how far along in the cleaning process did you get? That would clear up a lot.


----------



## shrapnel (Jan 22, 2016)

Nothing to add, just wanted to post in the epic thread of the year so far.


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

OP, Do you want to start / make a Reality Show??

Haha

How much fun, and add a few other PFF Peeps that fit the BILL??

Move over y'all. Here comes:

"Hey Ya'll ~ Watch This" 

TV series.

You drop it, Spoony finds, cleans, and returns it. 
With drama. We could start writing the expanded story right now.

Haha, how fun!!


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Sometimes I love you guys and sometimes I just don't know. I don't even close my tailgate for does. I hurt my back once trying to flip a little buck over so that his horns were positioned for easy view!! I have only lost 3 doing this. Actually only two, but they were in the road right where they fell out! The third bounced out but I had my drag strap still attached to his horns, unfortunately the other end was still attached to my HSS vest and by the time the Rollin stopped deer looked like a camo mummy! To the OP - laugh and roll with it. What else ya gonna do!


----------



## HO5TILE1 (Oct 25, 2013)

I would like to know how far along you where in the cleaning as well..thats what would decide it for me rather to scoop up the deer or leave it..anyway sry about the bad luck..I never have the tailgate down doe or buck, I dont want anyone knowing I killed something have had to many folks parked and when I pass by they follow and somehow 30 min. after im up a tree, here they come and get 50 yards from me..thats just me I know if I saw you with a nice buck in the truck I would wanna know where you where hunting and follow lol...nah I wouldnt well maybe .....good luck!!


now once im home the whole dang world is gonna know!!


----------



## Rickpcfl (Nov 12, 2013)

Are you sure the deer was dead? Did it look like he was squinting his eyes when you were close? He was probably just waiting for the opportunity to jump up and run off when you were distracted, and you gave it to him when you went to pick up your buddy. For that matter, your buddy might have been in on it too.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Outside9 said:


> Now that Mickeys is closed!
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


That place was terrible. Country kitchen, and even gators puts it to shame.


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

John B. said:


> That place was terrible. Country kitchen, and even gators puts it to shame.


Hey, when you live in Baker you can't be picky,.
...

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## damnifino3 (Sep 23, 2012)

John B. said:


> That place was terrible. Country kitchen, and even gators puts it to shame.


I agree

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk


----------



## randynation (Oct 16, 2013)

Splittine said:


> Haha shoulda closed the tailgate. I always get a kick out of people driving around with deer on their tailgate. Most of the time they make the lap around Pic N Sav and the gas station in Baker till the deer is so stiff it could stand up on its own.


Then they have to soak it to get the"wild" taste out.


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

I wonder if the sheriff's department would do a report on this? "Theft of lost property", used to be a crime in Alabama, not sure about Florida.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Outside9 said:


> I wonder if the sheriff's department would do a report on this? "Theft of lost property", used to be a crime in Alabama, not sure about Florida.
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


Something similar to this happened in Venice......:whistling:


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

John B. said:


> That place was terrible. Country kitchen, and even gators puts it to shame.


Hey now, when it was good---several years ago, I use to be mayor of Mickey's!!! hahaha I use to eat there bout 3 times a week!!! How you think I got my girlish figure!!! hahaha:thumbsup:


----------



## speckhunter944 (Jun 13, 2008)

Hey don't forget you got Taco Town just down the road.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

speckhunter944 said:


> Hey don't forget you got Taco Town just down the road.


Have you ever heard the expression "hanging ham"... that is what you will be doing from your tree stand if you eat tacos for lunch...


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

I automatically always "like" any post with the words "hangin' ham"


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Hanging ham....


----------



## stewart_fish (May 13, 2009)

Hahaahh!!


----------

